# Husbands required monthly salary to sponsor wife increase?



## expat_amerian

Im so confused!
Ive found conflicting info about what a husbands salary should be to sponsor his wife. one source says that a husbands minimum salary needs to be 10,000 or higher while another source says 4,000.

1."_01 July 2009 update: *Minimum salary requirement for residence visa sponsorship of family members will be AED 10,000 per month *after amendment to UAE residency laws (unknown when), and sponsor must have own (not shared) accommodation, according to Gulf News report of comments from Major General Nasser Al Awadi Al Menhali, director general of the Federal Naturalisation and Residency Department (NRD or FNRD). "_
Source:dubaivisa. us

and then: 
2._Required Documents: 1- Application Form of newly born prepaid through E-form + (signature of sponsor). 2 -2 Nos. photographs of the sponsored. 3-Original Entry permit of sponsored. 4- Original passport of sponsored. 5-Copy of sponsor passport. 6-Copy and original receipt of financial security (5000) AED if sponsoring parents of first or second degree relatives for humanitarian situation. 7-Original medical test or online (persons over 18 years old) valid. 8- *Copy of employment contract or salary certificate salary should not be less than (4000) AED or (3000) AED + accommodation, with profession condition. *_Source-dnrd.ae


----------



## Jynxgirl

A lot of info you will read will contradict. I believe currently the minimum is 5k with accomodations provided, or 6k. 

BUT.... if his salary is anything near this, you got way more issues then your husband being able to sponsor you. You will be living quite a poor life in the uae on those types of salaries. Most westerners do not come over for anything less then 10k with housing provided. And that is single westerners. If you haeve a family and a child, depending where one is moving, I wouldnt ever suggest someone to come to dubai on anything less then 25k and abu dhabi for anything less then 30k (with western type accomodation housing allowances provided, ie not 2/3k allowance that some nationalities use to share just a room in a flat with multiple families in the same apartment).


----------



## AlexDhabi

Totally agree with Jynxgirl. For a westerner please don't consider less than 10K unless you want to live an impoverished life.


----------

